# sports?



## kalen (Jan 22, 2012)

hey, just moved out here, Im trying to find out if there is any pick up basketball games,softball,football any sort of intermural activites.lane:


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

Sure there are! 

Check out duplays. com and pick up a sport of your choice!


----------



## stigu_b (May 19, 2014)

kalen said:


> hey, just moved out here, Im trying to find out if there is any pick up basketball games,softball,football any sort of intermural activites.lane:


I also found a lot of great activities going on from the internations community. You will find great things to do on your free time though. We play Basketball every Sunday at the lakes community behind JLT. We will probably move indoors soon because of the heat.


----------



## vandsmith (Sep 21, 2012)

softball in abu dhabi....bunch of stuff on duplays...


----------

